# I thought the Frankfurt Auto Show Was For New Cars



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So look what I found tucked away on the bottom floor of the tuner hall amidst a collection of classic cars....








































More tuner hall pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...liers


----------

